# 7 Males for Adoption in Campbell River, BC, Canada



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, everyone. 

A few months ago, I rescued three female rats from a pet store, which was going to dispose of them. Unfortunately, the rat ladies had been housed with males, and two of them turned out to be pregnant. I didn't notice in time to get an e-spay done, and I ended up with a great deal of babies.

I managed to find homes for a few of them, but I still have seven males remaining. They are four and a half months old. They are very friendly with one another, and their female 
relatives (who have all since been spayed!). They are very pleasant with people, as well, and are handled on a daily basis. They are free of discernable health problems, and are treated regularly for external parasites. 

With both them and their seven sisters, I simply have too many to comfortably house. They need loving homes ASAP!

You can respond/ask questions on this site, or email me at: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Where are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

In British Columbia, Canada. Specifically, Campbell River.


----------

